# Hedgehog Chirping (Video)



## Morel3etterness (Dec 5, 2009)

I decided to video record my hedgehog chirping while wheeling for the ENTIRE night last night. The video is all black unfortunately but if you wait 20 seconds into the video you will be able to hear him chirp every few seconds. It is adorable.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Sounds like a Comfort wheel and a chirping hedgie cute!
If you put vaseline on the spindle of the comfort wheel the noise will lessen or you could try a hair scrunchie around the spindle.


----------



## Morel3etterness (Dec 5, 2009)

Thanks! I actually love the chirping haha it makes me so happy.... that cage is outside my door in the hall and i put him there at night so he can run all night and i can sleep peacefully haha. so the noise isnt so bad now haha


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

I didn't notice hedgie chirping but did notice the comfort wheel squeaking. :lol:


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

lol Very cute


----------



## Morel3etterness (Dec 5, 2009)

No that noise isn't the wheel. I have tested it. The wheel rattles but not squeak. Thats him making that noise lol


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

the wheel would only squeak when the hedgie is on it, because of the added weight, you trying to make it squeak wouldn't work. Comfort wheels are famous for squeaking, and yes it does almost sound like chirping.


----------



## Morel3etterness (Dec 5, 2009)

You may be right, I am not ruling it out. I have listened closely and it sounds like that noise is coming from the hedgie. He could be on the wheel for 10 minutes quietly but then he starts chirping. Im almost positive it is coming from him and if it is thats hilarious


----------



## StellaWithaBow (Dec 18, 2009)

This is absolutely adorable! 

Stella makes a noise similar to this, but not as frequent!

You should really try a silent spinner- that noise just gives me nightmares.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

StellaWithaBow said:


> This is absolutely adorable!
> 
> Stella makes a noise similar to this, but not as frequent!
> 
> You should really try a silent spinner- that noise just gives me nightmares.


Silent Spinners are not good wheels for hedgies.
The have tiny slits in the wheels surface that could cause a nail/toe to get caught causing serious injury.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Silent Spinner wheels are dangerous for hedgies for the reasons Larry stated and also because they are known to sometimes fall on the hedgies, if I remember correctly there was a hedgie killed that way a while back.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

nikki said:


> Silent Spinner wheels are dangerous for hedgies for the reasons Larry stated and also because they are known to sometimes fall on the hedgies, if I remember correctly there was a hedgie killed that way a while back.


Excellent point Nikki  
I had forgotten about that problem with the silent spinner.


----------



## StellaWithaBow (Dec 18, 2009)

OH gosh! Sorry I wrote the wrong name!

I actually have a flying saucer... 

Bad typo, I just bought it the other day, my memory must be going.


----------



## Morel3etterness (Dec 5, 2009)

The first wheel I bought was a silent spinner but i returned it thinking it was too small and the chinchilla wheel caught my eye and I got that instead. I heard from other people they were dangerous because their little toes could get stuck so I am glad i returned it to begin with. The saucer looks like an awesome idea. Do they use them a lot? I feel like if little egon runs on the saucer he will go too fast and fly off hahaha


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

I have had hedgies that would not even sit on a flying saucer  and i've had hedgies that would run on the flying saucer till the end of time :lol: just depends on what your hedgie likes


----------



## StellaWithaBow (Dec 18, 2009)

Very true  Stella wasn't happy when I changed her wheel at first but now she never stops running. I'll get up in the middle of the night sometimes and she will even be napping on it. 

Silly girl :mrgreen:


----------



## Heianwoman (Nov 21, 2009)

When I first got my hedgehog, Wabisabi, I took him over to let my father see him. She was 8 weeks then. Suddenly my father said, she's chirping. she was and does. She also squeaks, huffs sometimes like a steam train, chugs, almost purrs, makes eee sounds. I called the breeder. She told me it ran in the family. Her father and aunt makes lots of different kinds of noises also.
Her half brother who my so owns (same father) makes fewer noises but also chirps.

Despite being half siblings, they are entirely different in personality. He is calm, cuddly, very easy.
She is a wild child and I adore her.


----------



## Morel3etterness (Dec 5, 2009)

I was woken up by Egon at 12 this afternoon. He was in his little hut chirping LOUD and repeatedly. Ithought he was in distress so I ran over to check on him, then he huffed at me haha, so l left him alone. He was probably happy he was warm in there or something hahaha


----------

